# why are asian house geckos on NPWS list?



## bundybear (Sep 14, 2008)

i've done a search and can't find an answer to this, so if i've missed an already posted thread, sorry. 
please bear in mind i know nothing about geckos other than what a few different species look like.
if asian house geckos are non native and are a pest as people have desribed, why are they on the 'can keep list' for NPWS (NSW)?:?
NPWS also state that no exotic retiles can be kept in NSW, seems a bit of a contradiction.:?


----------



## miley_take (Sep 14, 2008)

this is interesting...i didnt know this


----------



## geckoman1985 (Sep 14, 2008)

weard in queensland there a pest


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 14, 2008)

been like that for a while, it is the oly exotic species aloud to be kep because it was itroduced in the 1900 i think


----------



## W.T.BUY (Sep 14, 2008)

yea i think because they have been here so long they have just accepted that they are not going to go away and are now considered native.


----------



## Luke1 (Sep 14, 2008)

i didn't know asian house geckos were non native...i thought they just gave em that name cause there are like...geckos that were seen in aisan countries in houses! maybe they are native but were broken up into seperate land things when gondwana parted and stuff...***shrugs shoulder*******

Luke


----------



## spongebob (Sep 14, 2008)

It's an insane and illogical legal system-axolotls can be kept without a licence and so can koi (yet it is illegal to throw back a landed carp in NSW). Rabbits and ferrets can be kept as pets in NSW but not Queenland....oh koi are also illegal in Queensland too and Victoria but legal in WA. 
Dont try to make sense of the system...


----------



## Dave (Sep 14, 2008)

spongebob said:


> It's an insane and illogical legal system-axolotls can be kept without a licence and so can koi (yet it is illegal to throw back a landed carp in NSW). Rabbits and ferrets can be kept as pets in NSW but not Queenland....oh koi are also illegal in Queensland too and Victoria but legal in WA.
> Dont try to make sense of the system...



Are they illegal in bikini bottom? :lol:


----------

